# looking for opinions



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

So once my work schedule goes back to normal, ill still be having a 4th night of work every other week.   So my workout days will vary between 4 and 5 days straight that i can get to the gym.

Ive been doing PPL and enjoying it, but im wondering if there would be something that would work better with that kind of gym schedule. 

as it is right now ill do push pull leg push and then have 3 days in a row off and then just pick back up with a pull day. This is for the weeks i can get there 4 days.

The 5 day weeks just add on the pull day and then 2 days in a row off and pick back up with legs.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 10, 2018)

ME lower
DE upper
gpp
DE lower
ME upper

leave out the gpp on your 4 day weeks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Not sure what kind of facility you got, but if you have access to strongman equipment, an implement day would be cool. 

Doesn't have to be anything crazy. A keg. A 50lb sandbag. A big ole tire etc... Thanks


----------



## Spongy (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure what kind of facility you got, but if you have access to strongman equipment, an implement day would be cool.
> 
> Doesn't have to be anything crazy. A keg. A 50lb sandbag. A big ole tire etc... Thanks



oh what the ****.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2018)

Spongy said:


> oh what the ****.



I know right?

I have dabbled a tiny bit before. Tool did a bunch too. It's ****ing horrible actually doing it. But after you are done you feel incredible.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 11, 2018)

Fasted cardio in the AM and crossfit class in the evening


----------



## Spongy (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I know right?
> 
> I have dabbled a tiny bit before. Tool did a bunch too. It's ****ing horrible actually doing it. But after you are done you feel incredible.



Full disclosure:  I've actually seriously considered doing it because I'm a masochistic mother ****er.  It kind of looks fun.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I know right?
> 
> I have dabbled a tiny bit before. Tool did a bunch too. It's ****ing horrible actually doing it. But after you are done you feel incredible.



Us peasants call that labor. 
We do it 48hrs a week.  If you did it for 48hrs you would not feel incredible. You'd feel like shit. Like we do


----------



## Spongy (Nov 11, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Fasted cardio in the AM and crossfit class in the evening



"you over there, stop it."  *throws a 10lb plate at you while you're kipping*


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> ME lower
> DE upper
> gpp
> DE lower
> ...



What???? Use words man lol


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

Spongy said:


> "you over there, stop it."  *throws a 10lb plate at you while you're kipping*



Yeah stop that *throws 2 more plates*


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> What???? Use words man lol


Max Effort 
Dynamic Effort 
General Physical Preparedness


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure what kind of facility you got, but if you have access to strongman equipment, an implement day would be cool.
> 
> Doesn't have to be anything crazy. A keg. A 50lb sandbag. A big ole tire etc... Thanks



None of that stuff, I’m at golds...there is a tire but it’s not that big.


----------

